# Grafikkarten Treiber kann nicht installiert werden



## hihacker (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX460 und Windows 7 64-bit.
Ich habe das Problem, das wenn ich den Treiber für die Karte installieren will fängt es erst mit der Installation an und dann kommt irgendwann das im NVIDIA Installationsprogramm ein Fehler aufgetreten sei. Ich habe den alten Treiber dann auch mal deinstalliert und es dann nochmal probiert. Nichts geht jetzt ist die Graka als Standard VGA-Karte erkannt und egal welche Version ich von nvidia verwende es geht nichts.

Weiß mir jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## PC Heini (19. Juli 2011)

Grüss Dich

Lösch den Treiber nochmals und lass dann Regcleaner oder Tune Up die Registry scannen. Vlt ist dort noch ne Datei versteckt, die eine Installation verhindert. Oder, wenn Du Dich auskennst, kannst auch von Hand in der Regitry nach Nvidia Einträgen suchen und löschen. Neu Starten und nochmals testen, obs nun geht.


----------



## hihacker (19. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, hat leider aber nicht funktioniert. Ich habe zuerst mit CCleaner die Registry bereinigt und dann nochmal weil es nicht ging mit RegCleaner geschaut ob di Nvidia Einträge weg sind. Waren sie auch. Kann es trotzdem sein das da noch Einträge stören die ich mit den Tools einfach nicht gefunden hab?


----------



## PC Heini (20. Juli 2011)

Start, ausführen, Nvidia eingeben und ok. Somit werden alle Dateien mit diesem Namen aufgelistet.
Wobei; Ich hab mal ne Runde gegoogelt und einige haben Probleme mit der 400er Serie. Bei einigen war das Netzteil zu schwach, bei anderen lags an der Graka selbst. ( Umtauschen ).
Andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich keine mehr.


----------



## hihacker (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal meine alte Geforce 8800GT wieder rein gemacht und es hat immerhin mal den Treiber von Microsoft dafür installiert. Allerdings der original Treiber von NVIDIA funktioniert auch nicht. Nun hab ich grad im Gerätemanager gesehen das ich keinen Treiber für den RAID-Controller hab und Windows dafür auch keinen findet. Hat der vielleicht was damit zu tun? Und weißt du woher ich dafür den Treiber bekomme?


----------



## PC Heini (24. Juli 2011)

Nun, gut möglich , dass der fehlende Treiber damit was zu tun hat. Gerade dann, wenn das ganze in einem Chipsatz vereint ist. Den Treiber solltest Du beim Mainboard oder PC Hersteller bekommen.


----------

